# Getting Vizsla, questions where/when to start?



## dgronski (Feb 17, 2016)

I am getting a Vizsla, around June 17 give or take, she will be 7 weeks when I take her home. I am looking for direction on where to start the hunting training process. I have lots of space, yard, woods. I am looking for specifics of what and when to start. I am excited and want to make sure I do the best I can, and I don't want to miss a step or start to late or too early for that matter. Thanks in advance for any info/advice!


----------



## riley455 (Aug 27, 2011)

I would recommend to check out gun dog group/association local to your area, if there is a vizsla club so much the better.


----------



## Laidback1 (Mar 21, 2014)

Get a copy of Jon Hann's Perfect Start DVD. Will help get you on your way....


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

Good to see a future hunting Vizsla joining us. Have you asked your breeder? Most breeders have a wide network of contacts in the hunting world. 

Vizsla clubs are all over the world. Vizsla Facebook group pages and here on the forum there are hunters and hunting dog trainers.

Where in the world are you?

You can go to my blog and in the search box type in "hunting" and "training".
http://redbirddog.blogspot.com

Here in Northern California in April we hold Vizsla Fun Field Days where over a hundred Vizsla owners get together to help new Vizsla owners see what hunting is about and allow their dogs their first introduction to birds. Last year the attendance was over 175 people and 120 Vizslas enjoying a full day in the field with a bar-b-que.

Happy hunting
RBD


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Vizsla can learn a lot at a early age, but we have to remember that they are still puppies with a short attention span. If you keep the training short, and fun they excel. If you put to much pressure on obedience, it doesn't go over very well.
I like to take mine to every field I can find. Just let them run at their and own pace, and be a puppy. It's a big world and everything is brand new to them.


----------

